
Show HN: Identify prospects and research new markets in Google Chrome - afraine
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/company-lookalikes-by-aut/eihifnmicdokknbnmanmmlgdpnohijcm?ref=hn
======
lihaciudaniel
Very awesome can you include seo also?

